

Engie - A new Suggestion Engine for your data, seeking beta testers - alexirobbins
http://engie.org/
We want to make it easy to go beyond analytics, and put your data to work for you and your customers. Whether you’re suggesting 3D-printable models to users, predicting what merchandise will sell, or instantly deciding which courier should make the drop - recommendation technology can dramatically improve the way you do business.<p>Our suggestions work better because we focus on what matters: people. Every piece of data that we track is defined by how people interact with it, not what a computer thinks it is.<p>We believe that smart algorithms can do much more than tell you what movies to watch, and we&#x27;re looking for a few companies to do a free beta test with us to help prove it. Please email us at team@engie.org with your idea and the size of your database if you are interested, or if you want more information.
======
pairing
Looks interesting. Please change the red background though. I couldn't look at
your site for more than 5 seconds. It's just a little too bright IMO.

~~~
alexirobbins
Better?

~~~
pairing
Much better. I think the animations are great and your message is clear.

